# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  ID Koi-s koq bisa berubah ??

## udin

Saya ingin bertanya kepada pengelola member ID Koi-s
no ID saya yg lama adalah ID. 190506019 ( bukti kartu ada )
pertanyaan:
1. kenapa sekarang siberikan nomor ID yang baru ...no ID 200802510111
2. kenapa no. ID. 190506019 sekarang atas nama Soni Wibisono ( sumber dari [email protected] )
Mohon penjelasannya pak Rudi Showa .. 
Wasalam
- udin -
081599324278

----------


## Ajik Raffles

NIH SAYA JAWAB...

Wah, saya dicecar nih.....
Mohon maaf pak Udin, tadi saya tidak mau jawab karena pertanyaannya sebelumnya ditujukan ke om Rudi Showa...
Sekarang diedit jadi kelihatannya saya yang dipaksa jawab...
Pak Udin mau nomor berapa? Petugas administrasi yang sekarang urus semua memang terima datanya seperti itu, saya mau bicara apa? Kalau maksud p udin mau tuding administrasinya gak benar dengan segala kerendahan hati harus saya akui memang demikian dan dengan tulus saya minta maaf. Tapi untuk mengubah sesuai kehendak p Udin cuma bikin administrasi makin kacau aja. Saya heran, yang seperti ini koq gak di PM aja ya? Kalau sekadar mohon penjelasan saya bisa terima lewat PM atau jalur pribadi yang lain. Saya benar - benar gak ngerti apa maksudnya. Kalau p Udin maksa minta penjelasan, saya cuma bisa jawab, gak punya penjelasan... dan silakan p Udin minta no berapa, sepanjang belum ada pemiliknya akan saya kasih... dan kartu anggota yang terlanjur dikirim akan saya cetak ulang....

----------


## udin

MAKASIH .... OM sudah dijawab ...

----------


## irsan

saya coba kasih masukan aja ya om,.. 
mungkin punya om udin bisa ditambah abjad A/B/C. karna no koi's id yang kecil tentu ada nilai (keren om) buat pemiliknya om..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> saya coba kasih masukan aja ya om,.. 
> mungkin punya om udin bisa ditambah abjad A/B/C. karna no koi's id yang kecil tentu ada nilai (keren om) buat pemiliknya om..


Tq om Irsan,
Sebetulnya ini masalah sederhana aja, ada nomor ganda yg bisa diselesaikan dengan mudah. Masih ada nomor2 kecil yang mungkin bisa kita kasih karena ada beberapa member yang jaman baheula yg tidak diketahui lagi jejaknya. Setelah proses verifikasi selesai bisa aja kita kasih karena itu memang salah kita. Yang buat saya tidak nyaman hal yang bisa diselesaikan lwt PM atau japri malah dilakukan secara demonstratif dan pushy. Posting di tiga forum sekaligus dengan gaya arogan menurut saya bukan sekadar ingin bertanya. Saya tidak menangkapnya seperti itu. Om irsan bisa dengan mudah mengerti kalau liat gaya posting beliau di forum lain..

----------

